# 4" thick Delmonico



## biaviian (May 25, 2017)

I have one and I'm thinking of doing a smoke then sous vide followed by a torch.  Thoughts?


----------



## smokeymose (May 25, 2017)

No idea what a Delmonico is...


----------



## myownidaho (May 25, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> No idea what a Delmonico is...



Boneless ribeye. Delmonico is an east coast name.


----------



## biaviian (May 25, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Boneless ribeye. Delmonico is an east coast name.


It usually is, yes, but it depends on where you are.  Sometimes it is a boneless ribeye, but it can be other cuts.  I've seen chuck eyes labeled Delmonico as weel as t-bones.  In this case, it is a bone-in ribeye.  No matter the cut I call it as I buy it.  There is disagreement out there if the Delmonico needs to be bone-in or boneless.  It amazes me how controversial this name is.


----------



## myownidaho (May 25, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> It usually is, yes, but it depends on where you are.  Sometimes it is a boneless ribeye, but it can be other cuts.  I've seen chuck eyes labeled Delmonico as weel as t-bones.  In this case, it is a bone-in ribeye.  No matter the cut I call it as I buy it.  There is disagreement out there if the Delmonico needs to be bone-in or boneless.  It amazes me how controversial this name is.



I did some research and yeah, it's complicated. LOL! 

The sous vide guys will chime in but I don't see any issues.


----------



## smokeymose (May 25, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what a Delmonico is...
> ...



Sounds like a rib roast to me.

I think I would slice it into (2) 2" steaks,  smoke if you want and then Sous Vide and sear. I personally would do it over a hot grill, weather permitting. That's a lot of real estate to torch, but it would work. Just MHO...


----------



## biaviian (May 25, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Sounds like a rib roast to me.
> 
> I think I would slice it into (2) 2" steaks, smoke if you want and then Sous Vide and sear. I personally would do it over a hot grill, weather permitting. That's a lot of real estate to torch, but it would work. Just MHO...


I thought of cutting it but I want to try to do it whole.  I'll probably remove the ribs first.


----------



## smokeymose (May 25, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a rib roast to me.
> ...


Go for it! I agree about removing the ribs. They could puncture the bag and smoked beef ribs are awesome  [emoji]128523[/emoji]
Let us know how it turns out and your temps and times. I have one in the freezer begging to be cooked..

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2017)

I think I would leave the ribs on and smoke/SV it whole.

Al


----------



## biaviian (May 26, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I think I would leave the ribs on and smoke/SV it whole.
> 
> Al


I think that is my plan.  I am taking my girls to Hershey Park this morning so I am not doing it today.  Tomorrow is a baseball game so I'm out there.  I may do it Sunday.  I also have a nice eye of round that I want to turn into roast beef.  I may do both at the same time.


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 26, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> It usually is, yes, but it depends on where you are.  Sometimes it is a boneless ribeye, but it can be other cuts.  I've seen chuck eyes labeled Delmonico as weel as t-bones.  In this case, it is a bone-in ribeye.  No matter the cut I call it as I buy it.  There is disagreement out there if the Delmonico needs to be bone-in or boneless.  It amazes me how controversial this name is.


Delmonico's serves both cuts as Signature Delmonico Steaks so who knows. Given the history of the meat packing industry and food, at least when it comes to Ranhofer, I'd venture that bone-in was the original version but I've never been feeling froggy enough to jump in the middle of some of the discussions I've seen online about it. Dropping ~$500 on a meal at Del's NYC is on my bucket list.


----------



## biaviian (May 26, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Delmonico's serves both cuts as Signature Delmonico Steaks so who knows. Given the history of the meat packing industry and food, at least when it comes to Ranhofer, I'd venture that bone-in was the original version, but I've never been feeling froggy enough to jump in the middle of some of the discussions I've seen online about it. Dropping ~$500 on a meal at Del's NYC is on my bucket list.


About ten years ago I was traveling to Houston.  While I was there, I was told to stop by the local office and take a certain person to dinner.  I asked locals for the best steakhouse in town, and they all pointed me to one place; I forget the name.  Anyway, I had a tie on with no jacket, and I had to talk my way into the place.  That should have been my first clue.  The second should have been that there weren't prices on the menu.  We spent somewhere around $650 in total not counting the drinks.  I recall that I had four different animals, but that's all I I can remember.  Thankfully my boss didn't balk at the price.


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 26, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> About ten years ago I was traveling to Houston.  While I was there, I was told to stop by the local office and take a certain person to dinner.  I asked locals for the best steakhouse in town, and they all pointed me to one place; I forget the name.  Anyway, I had a tie on with no jacket, and I had to talk my way into the place.  That should have been my first clue.  The second should have been that there weren't prices on the menu.  We spent somewhere around $650 in total not counting the drinks.  I recall that I had four different animals, but that's all I I can remember.  Thankfully my boss didn't balk at the price.


Delmonico Steak, Eggs Benedict, Lobster Newburg, and Baked Alaska would all be picked, the last three because they were invented at Delmonico's. I might have to try to work Chicken A La Keene in too if they have it on the menu at the time.


----------



## biaviian (May 26, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Delmonico Steak, Eggs Benedict, Lobster Newburg, and Baked Alaska would all be picked, the last three because they were invented at Delmonico's. I might have to try to work Chicken A La Keene in too if they have it on the menu at the time.


I've always wanted to try eggs benedict.  I'm not sure why because I try everything put in front of me, at least twice.


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 26, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> I've always wanted to try eggs benedict.  I'm not sure why because I try everything put in front of me, at least twice.


I love Eggs Benedict. What better place to eat it again than the original?


----------

